# Driveway gravel?



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

So what would you use for your driveway? I need to replenish/refresh the gravel in the driveway...its a 100+ year old house with a well established base....a dozen years ago I used "round" # 57 stone but everyone keeps telling me to get angular limestone #57 to lock better.... What about " contractors # 57" ...natural gravel that is a mix if round and crushed - with angular edges? I like the varigated look of " natural" gravel over drab grey limestone.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

If you have a good base you could go to the next smaller size. I think they are #19. Has smoother look. Quieter when driven over. Will lock into the larger 57's. Just another option.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Not to hijack but whats the average cost of a ton of gravel hauling myself or having hauled


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The average price I am paying here in southern Ohio for #57 limestone is anywhere from $18 to $22 a ton delivered. Drivers are buying it for around $12 a ton at the quarry.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

See i only need about 3-5ton to top dress my already based drive way and i was thinking of getting my utility trailer small (10ft) and just goina and buying 3ton and see what i can do with it then another trip if needed just wonder what my trailer is willing to hold lol


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I paid $27 per ton last time for white #57 limestone. It was a 4 or 5 ton minimum for no delivery charge. 

You definitely want the angular stuff. The rounded stones will give you no traction and won't stay in place when it rains. I tried #304 limestone on my 90 year old driveway and was not happy with the results. #304 stone is a variable size from the #57 size down to dust. I already had enough fines in my drive and it just added more and they washed away easier than #57 size. You can get a white limestone instead of the gray. It will look a little better for a while until the white gets dulled by dust and mud.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

brent k said:


> See i only need about 3-5ton to top dress my already based drive way and i was thinking of getting my utility trailer small (10ft) and just goina and buying 3ton and see what i can do with it then another trip if needed just wonder what my trailer is willing to hold lol


My guess is not 3 tons. If you bought it new, the paperwork should give you the axle rating. If its not too old you should be able to find it somewhere on the trailer. I would guess itll be 3500 lbs. at best, maybe 2500. Going down the highway isnt the time to realize youve overloaded your trailer.  
I think every driveway is different, in regards to what works best. If you have a nice flat driveway, round stone will work. The benefit to river rock or pea gravel is that it lasts nearly forever. Limestone locks in place much better, and if your driveways has a slope or tends to allow rain run off to run down it, its the better choice. I think the best overall choice is slag, but its not cheap and it seems to be harder to find these days. In the small section of my driveway that doesnt get every stone plowed off each winter, I have slag left from 25+ years ago. Unfortunately, with the amount of plowing I have to do, and needing to buy a minimum of 20 tons (40 would be better), slag is out of the question.
The $27/ton included a delivery charge. As Lewis mentioned, its around $12/ton at the quarry right now. Last time I bought it, it was about $24/ton delivered, but that was a small 10 ton truck.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok so maybe ill do like afew trips at a ton each to be on the safe side because its a short haul for me


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

By the time you pay for your gas and then spend the time you spend spreading it, just have it delivered and the driver can simply spread the load as he pulls out. It is amazing what those drivers can do as far as getting an even spread.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

True ill put thought into that problem is that its gonna be real tight to get anything other than a single axle 5ton backed into my drive its tight. Definately agree with your points tho.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't care for any sort of washed gravel for any driveway. It just wants to roll around and not pack. 57 limestone is about the best there is. 8's are good if you don't have a lot of traffic turning it to dust.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

With oil prices so low now might be the time to look at asphalt. Estimates are free.
I did a 100 ft. X 15 two years ago for 3500$.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

You don't want to use "round" or river gravel even if crushed, IMO. It's like driving on ball bearings. 57's = 3/4", #8's= 3/8 #9's are even smaller. The aforementioned are all washed gravel. You may want to consider #67's which is like 57's but includes the finer particles.

You want washed stone for "top dressing".

Crushed Stone Grades
The following list gives a rundown of crushed stone grades and their best uses. While there may be slight variances in the naming convention of crushed stone the following are the most common names and sizes:
Crushed stone #5 &#8211; Sizes are from 1&#8243; down to fine particles. For road and paver base.
Crushed stone #67 &#8211; Sizes from 3/4&#8243; down to fine particles. For fill, road and slab base.
Crushed stone #1 &#8211; Sizes are from 2&#8243; to 4&#8243;. The largest of the crushed stone grades. For larger jobs such a culvert ballast.
Crushed stone #8 &#8211; Sizes from 3/8&#8243; to 1/2&#8243;. For concrete and asphalt mix.
Crushed stone #3 -Sizes from 1/2&#8243; to 2&#8243;. For drainage and railroad projects.
Crushed stone #10 (also called stone dust) &#8211; Screenings or dust. For fabrication of concrete blocks and pavers and for riding arenas.
Crushed stone #57 &#8211; Sizes of about 3/4&#8243;. For concrete and asphalt mix, driveways, landscaping and French drains.
Crushed stone #411 &#8211; A mixture of stone dust and #57 stone. For driveways, roads and as a base for retaining walls. It can also be used to patch holes in paved areas. The dust mixes with the larger stone and settles well.


Read more: http://www.braenstone.com/2013/05/crushed-stone-grades/#ixzz3WAIasbx5


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

If you're fixing pot holes, just filling them with gravel won't work. You've got to get under them and rip them up and then fill them back in.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Limestone 57's are about the best all around driveway stone.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I work at a gravel pit so if u got pot holes.fill those in with 304s or 411s limestone then the crushed 57s limestone on top to do the whole thing


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Make sure the pot holes are dry before putting 411's or 304's in them or you'll end up with a hole full of slop.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Crusher run. Best there is for the money. When it settles, it's like concrete.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Or fill holes with 310 gravel then spread 57 gravel if ur into the gravel.cheaper route


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Or drop a d-9 blade and build a new drive.lol


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

It's surprising what a box blade can do to a driveway. I maintain a few miles of lane ways that get heavy traffic and very rarely have to haul in any new gravel.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the opinions and discussion, 

I think I'm going to try the #57 "contractors" gravel though. I was happy with the round stone I put down 10-12 years ago, and this can only be a bit better. It is definitely quieter than the neighbors limestone - not that really matters, and I think it did pack down fine too and the times I have traction issues it is from the buildup of ice, not the underlying stone.....On a side, Grandpa used to swear by crushed slag....anyone use that much anymore?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

boatnut said:


> You don't want to use "round" or river gravel even if crushed, IMO. It's like driving on ball bearings. 57's = 3/4", #8's= 3/8 #9's are even smaller. The aforementioned are all washed gravel. You may want to consider #67's which is like 57's but includes the finer particles.
> 
> You want washed stone for "top dressing".
> 
> ...


Ran into this doing a search. I would definitely consider the 411 limestone as a topping for an existing, established driveway. It contains various sized(smaller) crushed gravel,nas well as a granular powder/sand which keeps everything in place. I use it for a variety of projects. It compacts nicely and pretty much stays in place. Plain gravel "moves" all over the place from traffic as well os freezing/thawing. This stuff stays where you put it and edges nicely. I widened my concrete driveway for about 30 ft to have a place for overflow parking/trailer spotting and it has served me very well!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

411's are a base material. They don't hold up in a driveway, IMO.


----------

